

TeamBox new beta is now open (with Trello-like task lists) - aymeric
https://beta.teambox.com

======
thedangler
How can I sign up? I do not see a sign up button anywhere...

~~~
aymeric
Sign up at their main site: <http://teambox.com/> And then log into the beta
version.

